# connecting Denon avr-2313CI to an external amp



## Seaside (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm a rank beginner with a basic technology connection issue.
I have just purchased a Denon AVR-2313CI.

Followed all the instructions, everything works fine. My set up is modest: a cable box, a TV, some speakers, and the devon. One zone. 

But I also have -- from my previous set up -- an amplifier. 

I tried reconfiguring my set up to include the amplifier. Hooked the speakers to the amplifier, obviously.

Then connected the amplifier to the Denon with the RCA jacks. The only logical choice there seemed to be "pre-amp" out.

This doesn't work. doesn't work even when the receiver should just be pushing an FM signal through (i.e., the TV and cable box are not involved).

The cryptic owners manual does not seem to deal with the concept of an external amplifier at all, except when it talks about something like a "bi-amp" which , I'm sure, is not the simple case I'm talking about. I just have a plain old vintage technics amp. 

maybe there is no way to actually connect an external amplifier to this system? that can't be right...

any help on this simple matter would really be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Seaside said:


> I'm a rank beginner with a basic technology connection issue.
> I have just purchased a Denon AVR-2313CI.
> 
> Followed all the instructions, everything works fine. My set up is modest: a cable box, a TV, some speakers, and the devon. One zone.
> ...


Hello,
The 2313 does not have Preamp Outputs so it is not going to be easy to add an outboard amplifier. There are some MacGuyver type ways of adding an amp, but it really might be easier to sell it and get an AVR with Preamp Outputs,
Cheers,
J


----------



## Seaside (Feb 13, 2013)

thank J. for responding!


But there is something called "pre-amp out" on the back of it. It's labeled with "zone 2". typically used to drive audio in a different room, I gather.

I thought that perhaps if I just indicated to the system that it should think it's driving zone 2 (instead of the default main zone), it would dutifully send the audio out via the pre-amp outs marked zone 2, which I then connected to the amplifier, which is connected to the speakers.

But are you saying that this logic doesn't hold? that having an amplifier sitting between the *pre-amp zone 2 out* and the speakers, just isn't going to work?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Seaside said:


> thank J. for responding!
> 
> 
> But there is something called "pre-amp out" on the back of it. It's labeled with "zone 2". typically used to drive audio in a different room, I gather.
> ...


The preamp output for Zone 2 can only be used in Zone 2 and not in your HT. The 2313 does not have preamp outputs for the channels in Zone 1 or the main room.


----------

